# Dr. Who necrons?



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

so, was sitting here watching some doctor who, and I thought, wouldn't it be cool to have a fully converted necron army just like the cyber-men?

so i thought i might try to see how this would work i will list what ideas i have for some models, you guys let me know what you think.

complete cyber-man army concept;
necron lord = cyber controller
necron warrior = classic cyberman
monolith = zeplin
tomb spider = cybermat
flayed ones = cyber shades
immortals = current cybermen
destroyers/heavy destroyers = cybermen flying with a big gun

I am not quite sure what to do with the rest of the units, but i think i have a good start here.

now for the more general feal, this is a wholy doctor who army, not just the cybermen;
c-tan = the doctor (will count for both)
necron lord = cyber controller
pahriah = autons
necron warrior = classic cybermen
monolith = the tardis
tomb spider = small group of clock-work repair droids
flayed ones = cyber shades
flayed ones = Krillitane
immortals = current cybermen
destroyers/heavy destroyers = daleks
necron wraith = Slitheen
scarab swarm = robotic spiders of the repeated meme

I havn't got how i will do all the conversions, but this will be an interesting project once i can get it underway, so what do you all think?


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

I quite like the all-Cyberman list, but I really don't like the Doctor Who list,as mixing a those obscure monsters and teh good guys and the bad guys in one list just doesn't work for me.
If you can build some cybermodels,there wil be a ton of rep coming your way.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

It would be good for giggles, but to be honest cybermen look far too PG for 40k in my opinion. However if you can pull it off, good job!k:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

nah, cybermen suck, dalek necrons would be better


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

An army of Daleks/cybermen against canon armies would be awesome...

Daleks get instant death guns for units without special rules but have no variety...kind of Necrony...

Cybermen get "fearless" and pseudo-titans


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Number one bonus of a Dalek Army. Screaming "EXTERIMINATE!" at your opponents.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

If That happened I would make 10 'Doctor' Commisars, Using Each of them in some way or another. 4th one would have a long scarf, 9th one Would have a shaved head.....etc


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

You're only allowed to do that if all the Company commanders is a cute girl, and your veterans are al U.N.I.T.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll make a Leman Russ TARDIS too!

Now I just need to buy IG, learn how to paint adequitely and modify, and get over my nid crush.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

There was in ages past a series of Dr who minis produced by citadel. Very rare now though.


----------



## dazzday (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.doctorwhoinvasionearth.com/

Now finding those minis is another challenge!

Would be awesome having a field full of Daleks advancing Necron-Style...

EDIT: Being bored at work I decided to have a little look into this. Although my Dr Who knowledge isnt bad, I admit I had a good lot of help from Dr Who Wiki (Id advise looking there first for descriptions, have some really good pics).
Based upon the minis available and the fluff, heres what I have come up with

C'Tan Davros, Emperor Dalek incacerated
Necron Lord: Supreme One, Dalek Carn (loads to chose from)
Necron Warriors: Daleks
Immortals: Special weapon Daleks 
Flayed Ones: Slythers ( Now this was a find!)
Phariahs: Human Daleks (Really tie in well with the fluff)
Wraiths: Spider Daleks (faster and more fragile)
Destroyers: Dalek on hoverbout 
Heavy Destroyers: Special weapon Dalek on Hoverbout
Tomb Spyders: Strider Daleks ( Much Bigger Spider Daleks)
Monoliths: Void Ships

yet to fid anything for scarabs, but sure they are not game breaking anyway!


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Creon said:


> Number one bonus of a Dalek Army. Screaming "EXTERIMINATE!" at your opponents.



Special Rules:

EXTERMINATE!!! - The battle cry of the Daleks is enough to strike fear into ther most hardened opponent. Any enemy with 6" of a Dalek unit must take a Leadership test with a -2 modifier.


----------

